# Figs Poached in Port with Mascarpone Mousse



## Dominick (Sep 26, 2008)

<H2>Figs Poached in Port
with Mascarpone Mousse
by Joe LaVilla</H2>


_(serves 4)_

<UL>
<LI>12 Black Mission Figs 
<LI>1 cup Port wine 
<LI>1 tsp chiffonade basil 
<LI>1 Tbs granulated sugar 
<LI>1/4 lb mascarpone cheese 
<LI>1/4 lb cream cheese 
<LI>3 oz. egg whites 
<LI>1-1/2 oz. granulated sugar </LI>[/list]


1. Destem the figs and make two small cuts in the stem end to form a cross. 


2. Dissolve 1 Tbs sugar in the Port, and pour over the figs in a small saucepan. Add the basil and allow to marinate for at least 1 hr.


3. Allow the two types of cheese to come to room temperature.


4. Combine the egg whites and the 1.5 oz sugar in a bowl. Heat gently over barely simmering water to 135 degrees, while stirring. Whip to form medium peaks.


5. Combine the two cheeses in a bowl, stirring until smooth. Fold the meringue into the cheese misture. Chill slightly.


6. Place the sauce pan with the figs over low heat and allow to come to a simmer. Poach the figs for about 5 minutes, depending on their ripeness. Carefully remove the figs from the wine an allow to cool slightly.


7. Increase the heat under the Port until the mixture begins to boil. Reduce by two-thirds, or until the liquid forms a syrup.


8. Scoop some of the mousse onto a plate or into a glass. Top with three of the figs and a drizzle of the syrup.


----------

